# notification system in a bolt/nut system



## morri3 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

I wondered if any body knows whether something like this exists, or whether some one could see this working.

What I am looking for is a modified bolt / nut system. It should be modified in this way, that as soon as the parts become separated, that it would send out a signal that shows where and when the parts became separated.

As example- the opening of a tank- so one can see at what times a tank/bunker was accessed and where it was accessed. Is this possible?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

morri3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if any body knows whether something like this exists, or whether some one could see this working.
> 
> ...


 You voted for Obama didn't you? :facepalm:

I think Mitchelle on demand has this, other whys i'm lost!


----------

